# Good afternoon!



## Pepsiman90 (Oct 24, 2020)

Though my username is Pepsiman90 (because Pepsi is awesome lol), my real name is Jonny and you guys are more than welcome to address me as such.

Anyway, I don't remember if I've ever made another account here years before, so I figured it'd just be better to start fresh. I've dabbled with various forms of Karate off and on, but I'm currently training in traditional Tang Soo Do and am currently aiming to test for my Orange Belt late-November.

I've really been enjoying TSD though I haven't even begun to scratch the surface, and I'm hoping I can learn all I can about it's history and it's place in the martial arts world.

So if you guys are willing to put up with me, I'm more than happy to be on this forum.


EDIT: I just realized that there's a proper intro section on the site. Yeah, my bad lol. Not sure how to move/delete threads, so if a mod can move this thread, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Pepisman90.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 25, 2020)

Welcome dude! And yes, Pepsi is pretty darn cool!

Awesome, TSD is fascinating; we have a few very knowledgable people on here regarding TSD so feel free to make threads about it or whatever really, great to have ya here


----------



## Pepsiman90 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! Hope I can have fun here!


----------



## shoshi (Oct 27, 2020)

i know a tang soo do teacher in Jerusalem. perhaps i could take the lesson and see if i like it.


----------

